# Camera for your ride share car



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Just saw this on t.v. HD Mirror Camera. It fits on the mirror and can be turned to view the inside of car or outside. 
HDMirrorCam.com $100.00


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I was able to get the Falcon 360 for $99 on Groupon, dual channel so you can record both in and out.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I was able to get the Falcon 360 for $99 on Groupon, dual channel so you can record both in and out.


Thanks, I will check it out.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I got this one with 128 GB of Storage:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073WQ7K6C/?tag=ubne0c-20

Not really impressed, works fine, and it has dual cams, and HDR.
I would not buy a Dash Cam without HDR.
Waiting for a true 4K Dual Cam.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Both module size too big,I have a mini all black stealthy dashcam B1W in my car.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> Thanks, I will check it out.


The problem with the Falcon 360, the night vision appears to be poor .


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> The problem with the Falcon 360, the night vision appears to be poor .


A119s is a good one for night vision dashcam,you can get more info from Dashcamtalk forum.


----------

